# Appetite Suppressants?



## Ace5high (Sep 8, 2011)

Im trying to cut up and drop about 3-4% BF and have been ON cycle for several weeks.

Im getting LOTS of cardio but its just not doing the trick because Test makes me very hungry. So even though my diet is very clean, I'd still like to help counter the extra hunger im getting.

Ive used ECA stacks in the past but am too old now and they make me too jittery, same thing with Clen. I find that Albuterol does wonders for suppressing appetite but it too gets me a little too wired... Any other suggestions?


----------



## mr.giggles (Sep 8, 2011)

As far as OTC supps I like oxyelite pro for appetite suppression


----------



## Miketheraower (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you tried a low dose EC stack? instead of 200 and 25 try 200 and 16 or even 200 and 8

8 mg ephedrine tablets are solid.


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2011)

finding out your wife cheated


----------



## Hench (Sep 9, 2011)

^lol

In all seriousness, clen works wonders for me.


----------



## Ace5high (Sep 9, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^lol
> 
> In all seriousness, clen works wonders for me.



Yeah m2, just can't deal with the stims the way I used to... I was hoping o find a good suppressant without the stimulate part.


----------



## mobeezy13 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hyperdrive Hardcore, the appetite suppresant aspect is unmatched. Great energy as well.


----------



## Ace5high (Sep 9, 2011)

mobeezy13 said:


> Hyperdrive Hardcore, the appetite suppresant aspect is unmatched. Great energy as well.


 

Aww Man, makes me miss the old venom hyperdrive 3.0... Awsome Stuff there! Too bad about th FDA


----------



## Moneytoblow (Sep 9, 2011)

Ace5high said:


> Im trying to cut up and drop about 3-4% BF and have been ON cycle for several weeks.
> 
> Im getting LOTS of cardio but its just not doing the trick because Test makes me very hungry. So even though my diet is very clean, I'd still like to help counter the extra hunger im getting.
> 
> Ive used ECA stacks in the past but am too old now and they make me too jittery, same thing with Clen. I find that Albuterol does wonders for suppressing appetite but it too gets me a little too wired... Any other suggestions?



It's very difficult to find a non-stimulant appetite suppressant. The strongest suppressant I've used is phentermine; you won't feel like eating anything all day.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 10, 2011)

Best otc fat burner I've tried in years is BPS Combustion. It delievered solid energy levels with suppressing my appeitite. Best of all it's dirt cheat at Orbitnutrition.com Several logs are going on every where on this product with good reviews. Good luck bro. 



Ace5high said:


> Im trying to cut up and drop about 3-4% BF and have been ON cycle for several weeks.
> 
> Im getting LOTS of cardio but its just not doing the trick because Test makes me very hungry. So even though my diet is very clean, I'd still like to help counter the extra hunger im getting.
> 
> Ive used ECA stacks in the past but am too old now and they make me too jittery, same thing with Clen. I find that Albuterol does wonders for suppressing appetite but it too gets me a little too wired... Any other suggestions?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 10, 2011)

mr.giggles said:


> As far as OTC supps I like oxyelite pro for appetite suppression


 x2 i bought this by mistake one day and tryed.. i loved it work exelent even not at full doasge! i eat like a pig always hungry. this shit made was great! oxyelite never gave me that im full and lazy affect it gave me the im not hungry at all affect. everytime i got a little hungry or thought i did i just drank some more water and boom gtg again. Bodybuilding.com had it for cheap that site is great order most of my shit from their! u wont be upset with oxyelite pro


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 10, 2011)

Skoal long cut, works awesome


----------



## aalester85 (Sep 11, 2011)

Caffeine should help to curb the hunger a bit, OEP is great for appetite suppressant, plus, if you take that, you'll be adding in an extra thermogenic effect...or you could just eat more vegetables and/or add in a fiber supplement


----------



## bonnie (Sep 14, 2011)

the only appetite control i know is mx slender factor


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2011)

Best diet aid ever.

Bupropion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

